# I'm new, just added pics!!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Where did you add your pics?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I see that you have them in your profile. Cute puppy!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cute little thing she is too. Go to her public profile and you will see her galary.

Hooch


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi baby Suzzee, I miss ya. You're so big now, come see me soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh how cute she is. Suzzee has the sweetest face. Beautiful eyes. She has grown into a beautiful girl.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so cute, keep posting pictures.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah She is pretty cute if I so say so myself...lol. she aged well she will be one year old this November...She isn't very big so I will hope that she doesn't get any bigger!! She is the perfect size now.. Oh I'll keep em coming, Gotta take some good ones!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Suzzee is adorable. She reminds me of "Daddy" the pit bull that accompanies Cesar Milan sometimes. That dog is s-o-o-o cool!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

You know I always thought that to Daddy is a really nice and cool pit bull!! Caesar is my role model lol...I never thought I'd have one now I love my baby and will stand behind anyone ever thinking of getting one becuase she has blessed me in so many ways I couldn't imagine my life without her she is my kid my little girl.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> Hi baby Suzzee, I miss ya. You're so big now, come see me soon.


Is Suzzee the "jumper" from your summer pool pics????


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very cute puppy!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

awwwww what a cute baby!! I want another one now! haha


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Is Suzzee the "jumper" from your summer pool pics????


Oh yes that's her...the Dock Dog...LOL


----------

